# looking for sheetrock finisher



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

im looking for someone to take on the task of finishing a sheetrock job im on rite now, i will need someone to finish the rock in aprox 2 days from today. i know it will take 2 days to complete the job is located in pensacola off strong st . specs of the job are as follows.
it is 2 rooms one is 8w x 14 l and 8 tall 
the other is 8w x 15.5 l and 8 tall 
basicly a 8 x 30 room with a wall in the middle with a walk way. 
we are useing 12 foot rock on the walls and celing and 8ft pice where 8ft fits. there is only 2 outlets 1 switch and 2 celing lights. so nothing really in the way on this job.
i need someone to tape mud and texture with a light knock down on the walls and celing. the job will have to pass my inspection when it is complete because if i cant say its good my broker sure wont accept it for sure. the house is empty and you can do the work when you can (but have to start in 2 days) and have it done in 2 days

let me know what you would guesstamate a area of that size to complete and if its around what im thinking we can go from there and have ya go to the job and look at it in person and start on it. 
i do have a few people left to talk to about the job but i still would like to see what i can get done without breaking arms :thumbsup:

would like to recive a bill/invoice and payment will follow completion and full acceptance of job not 30 days later 

my gmail is the best way to contact me since i only get on every now and then.
[email protected]


----------

